# [Installation]Divers problème et Diverse question[résolu]

## Eladamri

Bonjour a tous,

J'ai pour projet d'installer Gentoo Linux sur mon PC (AMD Athlon XP 2000+, MSI K7N2, Geforce 5700 de Leadtek, disque dur Seagate 80 Go 7200)

J'ai actuellement une Fedora Code 2 avec Windows Me.

Ce matin j'ai essayer d'installer Gentoo via cette doc. J'ai suivi  la doc (installation du stage 3 et de portage) au moment de choisir mon kernel via la commande

```
emerge gentoo-sources
```

il me repondait que la commande était inconnue.

Auriez vous une idée?

Ensuite les point de montage des partition me chiffone un peu il dise que la partition principale doit etre monté sur /mnt/gentoo moi je veu bien mais je suis habitué a ce que le système soit installer a partir de / puis je monté ma partition principal sur ce point de montage via

```
# mount /dev/hda5 /
```

?

Ensuite actuellement ma fedora est elle monté sur ce poit que dois je faire pour la virer ?Last edited by Eladamri on Tue Aug 31, 2004 7:58 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## sireyessire

 *Eladamri wrote:*   

> Bonjour a tous,
> 
> J'ai pour projet d'installer Gentoo Linux sur mon PC (AMD Athlon XP 2000+, MSI K7N2, Geforce 5700 de Leadtek, disque dur Seagate 80 Go 7200)
> 
> J'ai actuellement une Fedora Code 2 avec Windows Me.
> ...

 

c'est un bon projet   :Very Happy: 

bon je crois que tu as pas bien lu la doc:

lors de l'install, le cd contient un système bootable et de son point de vue tu vas installer ta gentoo sur /mnt/gentoo.

Seulement quand tu booteras sur ton HD, ce sera le /, logique. c'est d'ailleurs tout l'intérêt du chroot (qui te permet de passer dans cette situation: le /mnt/gentoo devient / pour le cd).

pour le emerge, tu as bien détarrer le bon stage (ie le 3) car la fonction emerge est sensé être dedans.

pour virer ta fedora tu peux refaire ton système de fichiers mais c'est une commande destructive, sinon je sais pas j'ai toujours tout détruit pour ma gentoo préférée  :Wink: 

[edit] tu peux stp éditer ton titre (en éditant le premier post du thread pour qu'il respecte cette convention, sinon on lâche notre kernel_sensei   :Laughing: 

----------

## Eladamri

Merci pour ta reponse sireyessire,

J'ai édité mon titre en espérant que sa colle avec la convention.

Pour le emerge je suis sur d'avoir bien détaré le stage 3... je vai reessayer.

Si j'ai bien compri lors de l'install j'install gentoo sur /mnt/gentoo puis une fois l'install finie sa viendra automatiquement sur /. maitnenant autre chose pour les donné des utilisateur j'utilse une partition monté sur /home je la monte sur /mnt/gentoo/home ou /home?

----------

## sireyessire

 *Eladamri wrote:*   

> Merci pour ta reponse sireyessire,
> 
> J'ai édité mon titre en espérant que sa colle avec la convention.
> 
> Pour le emerge je suis sur d'avoir bien détaré le stage 3... je vai reessayer.
> ...

 

de rien.

oui ça colle (il manuera plus que le résolu qd ça sera fini   :Wink:  )

en fait lors de l'install et en dehors du chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash, les fonctions que tu appelles proviennet du cd-install qui a le même type de config que ta future install.

les données util dans ton / home soit tu laisses cette partition tranquille pendant l'install, ou tu la montes dans /mnt/gentoo/home. (c'est mieux je pense et ça mange pas de pain)

attention à pas l'oublier dans ton /etc/fstab à la fin de l'install.

voiloù, bonne chance avec le stage 3   :Razz: 

----------

## Eladamri

Encore merci je relance l'install et je vous dit ce que sa donne

----------

## sireyessire

question con : tu as bien monté le /mnt/gentoo avant le tar?  :Question: 

----------

## Eladamri

j'ai compris pourquoi il ne trouvai pas emerge, je n'avais pas fait

```
chroot /mnt/gentoo
```

ainsi que les autre op{ration pour passer sur le chroot.

La je suis sur le live cd, une erreur dans la config de grub a fait que je pouvai booter sur rien ni ma partition win ni gentoo

----------

## bosozoku

En gros t'avais tout foiré  :Wink: 

Il faut bien prendre son temps. Même si tu mets 2 jours pour l'installer c'est pas grave faut pas se précipiter.

----------

## Eladamri

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> En gros t'avais tout foiré 
> 
> Il faut bien prendre son temps. Même si tu mets 2 jours pour l'installer c'est pas grave faut pas se précipiter.

 

Je crois que l on peut dire sa comme sa  :Laughing: 

Cette foi j installe tout depuis le debut (tout les stage ) et je vai bien prendre mon  temps et bien lire la doc

----------

## bosozoku

Aa c'est bien, bonne résolution  :Wink: 

Au pire si tu arrives pas a compiler ton kernel tu peux utiliser genkernel qui le feras à ta place.

----------

## Eladamri

rebonjour c'est encore moi   :Laughing: 

Voila j ai relancé un installation en démarant par le stage.

J ai compilé mon kernel via genkernel

Maintenant je doit configuré les modules a chargé au démarage.

Mais je ne sais pas quoi choisir.

Comment puis je faire mon choix?

----------

## bosozoku

Les modules à charger au démarrage ? T'es sur que t'installes pas debian ? 

De quels modules tu parles ? Une fois le kernel compilé, il faut installer des petits progs tels que vixie-cron, hotplug, syslog-ng etc...

----------

## kopp

bosozoku : s'il n'a rien compilé en dur ou presque, mais tout en module, il faut specifier quels modules charger au demarrage ... logique nan ?

----------

## bosozoku

ah oui et hotplug alors il sert à quoi ? C'est justement son boulot. Suffit de le mettre au runlevel default : rc-update add hotplug default et il s'en charge tout seul.

A moins que j'ai pas bien compris. Je sais que genkernel compile beaucoup de modules, un initrd etc... mais je savais pas qu'il demandais quels modules à charger. Hotplug devrait s'en charger normalement.

----------

## kopp

ah vi pas bete .. excuse moi ...

(n'empeche y a certain modules qu'il faut charger a la main... genre les pilotes nvidia :p)

----------

## Eladamri

Moi je suis toujours cette documentation dans le chapitre 7 de la premiere partie il y a une partie qui parle des modules a charger au démarage.

----------

## bosozoku

Ah oui j'ai compris !!

Non n'installe aucun module pour l'instant ils ne sont pas indispensable (genre driver pour le son nforce, drivers ati etc...) tu feras ça plus tard.

A ce stade ton noyau est fonctionnel.

----------

## Eladamri

Ok merci pour votre aide.

J'ai plus qu'a installer les log comme kde et c'est bon   :Laughing: 

----------

## bosozoku

Si j'était toi j'installerai plutot fluxbox ou / et xfce4  :Wink: 

----------

## Eladamri

J'ai installé Xorg et Fluxbox

mais j'ai un problème au moment du lancement de la config de Xorg

quand je fait

```
xorg -configure
```

il me repond

```
-bash : xorg : command not found
```

j'ai aussi un problème avec les driver nvidia avec portage je ne trouv pas les 61* donc j'ai télécharger les 6111 sur le site nvidia quand je veu les installer il dit qu il ne trouve pas les source du noyau

Comment je doi faire?

----------

## kopp

il y a une commande qui s'appelle xorgconfig qui s'occupe de faire ca ...

sinon la commande n'estpas xorg mais Xorg .. (ca marche aussi (Xorg -configure ) mais je pense que l'autre est plus interactif ....

pour les drivers nvidia : ils sont masqué c'est pour ca :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> *  media-video/nvidia-glx
> 
>       Latest version available: 1.0.6111
> ...

 

il faut donc que tu fasses : 

```
echo "media-video/nvidia-kernel ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo "media-video/nvidia-glx ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

et ensuite emerge nvidia-kernel (et emerge nvidia-glx aussi)

----------

## bosozoku

Tu peux aussi rajouter cette ligne dans ton /etc/profile : 

```
export PATH=$PATH:/usr/X11R6/bin
```

Après tu fais source /etc/profile

et voila tu peux taper xorgcfg -textmode si tu veux  :Smile: 

----------

## Argian

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Tu peux aussi rajouter cette ligne dans ton /etc/profile : 
> 
> ```
> export PATH=$PATH:/usr/X11R6/bin
> ```
> ...

 Euh, ce répertoire doit déjà faire partie de $PATH, il est défini dans /etc/env.d/10xorg lors de l'emerge (qui en plus exécute un env-update). Du coup, tout cela n'est pas très utile  :Wink: 

----------

## bosozoku

Oups pardon, je venais d'installer slack la veille et il fallait faire ça...   :Embarassed: 

Oui c'est vrai que sous Gentoo, le problème ne se pose pas, quelle distrib quand même   :Laughing: 

----------

## Eladamri

Rebonjours c'est encore moi !   :Very Happy:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Mon problème aujourd hui est au niveau de Xorg, je l ai compile via emerge j ai configurer le fichier xorg.conf puis j ai installé fluxbox j ai suivi ce tuto pour fluxbox

qued je tape Startx j ai le logo nvidia qui s affiche pendant quelque seconde puis sa revien en console avec un erreur ( connection reset by peer je croi)

voila mon fichier xorg.conf

```
# XFree86 4 configuration created by pyxf86config

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "Default Layout"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

# RgbPath is the location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the 

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (they are concatenated together)

# By default, Red Hat 6.0 and later now use a font server independent of

# the X server to render fonts.

   RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

   FontPath     "unix/:7100"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "fbdevhw"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "dri"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#   Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

# To disable the XKEYBOARD extension, uncomment XkbDisable.

#   Option   "XkbDisable"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#   Option   "XkbModel"   "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#   Option   "XkbModel"   "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#   Option   "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#   Option   "XkbLayout"   "de"

#   Option   "XkbVariant"   "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#   Option   "XkbOptions"   "ctrl:swapcaps"

# Or if you just want both to be control, use:

#   Option   "XkbOptions"   "ctrl:nocaps"

#

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "keyboard"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "fr"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   Option       "Emulate3Buttons" "yes"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Proview 770"

   HorizSync    30.0 - 75.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 160.0

   Option       "dpms"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Videocard0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "Videocard vendor"

   BoardName   "NVIDIA GeForce FX (generic)"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Videocard0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth     32

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     32

      Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Group        0

   Mode         0666

EndSection

```

et voila mon fichier Xorg.0.log

```

Release Date: 18 December 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.7

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.8-gentoo-r3 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux tux 2.6.8-gentoo-r3 #1 Tue Aug 31 10:33:09 CEST 2004 i686

Build Date: 31 August 2004

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Aug 31 15:49:52 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Default Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Videocard0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) XKB: model: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "fr"

(**) XKB: layout: "fr"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "unix/:7100"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x00000000, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,01e0 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 10de,01eb card 1462,5700 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:2: chip 10de,01ee card 1462,5700 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 10de,01ed card 1462,5700 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:4: chip 10de,01ec card 1462,5700 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:5: chip 10de,01ef card 1462,5700 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,0060 card 1462,5700 rev a3 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,0064 card 1462,5700 rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,0067 card 1462,5700 rev a3 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,0067 card 1462,5700 rev a3 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:2: chip 10de,0068 card 1462,5700 rev a3 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 10de,0066 card 1462,570c rev a1 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 10de,006a card 1462,5700 rev a1 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,006c card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,0065 card 1462,5700 rev a2 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 10de,01e8 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 10de,0342 card 107d,2983 rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:8:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe5ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(2:0:0) nVidia Corporation GeForce FX 5700 rev 161, Mem @ 0xe4000000/24, 0xd0000000/28

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xe3ffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xe6002000 - 0xe6002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe6001000 - 0xe6001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xe6005000 - 0xe6005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe6004000 - 0xe6004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [6] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xe6002000 - 0xe6002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe6001000 - 0xe6001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xe6005000 - 0xe6005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe6004000 - 0xe6004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [6] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe6002000 - 0xe6002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe6001000 - 0xe6001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe6005000 - 0xe6005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe6004000 - 0xe6004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [11] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "fbdevhw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libfbdevhw.a

(II) Module fbdevhw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 0.0.2

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6111

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/librecord.a

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6111

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NVIDIA X Driver  1.0-6111  Tue Jul 27 07:56:22 PDT 2004

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 02:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe6002000 - 0xe6002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe6001000 - 0xe6001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe6005000 - 0xe6005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe6004000 - 0xe6004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [11] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe6002000 - 0xe6002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe6001000 - 0xe6001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe6005000 - 0xe6005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe6004000 - 0xe6004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [11] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [14] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [15] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [24] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Given color depth (32) is not supported

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

(II) UnloadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Unloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

```

Quelqu'un aurait une idé sur le pourquoi du comment de l'erreur?

----------

## bosozoku

Le problème vient de xorg et pas de fluxbox.

Bon essaie déja de démarrer avec les drivers nvidia de xfree.

Met ca : driver = nv a la place de driver = nvidia.

Si ca marche c'est bon. Mais faudra revoir ton installation de drivers nvidia  :Wink: 

----------

## sireyessire

tu peux pas plus que 24 bits en color depth donc 32 ça marche pas

il faut que tu mettes 24 au lieu des 32 et ça marchera avec les drivers nvidia

----------

## Eladamri

j ai changé (le driver plus le color depht toujours rien  :Sad: )

voila le log de Xorg

```

Release Date: 18 December 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.7

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.8-gentoo-r3 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux tux 2.6.8-gentoo-r3 #1 Tue Aug 31 10:33:09 CEST 2004 i686

Build Date: 31 August 2004

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Aug 31 16:43:40 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Default Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Videocard0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) XKB: model: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "fr"

(**) XKB: layout: "fr"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "unix/:7100"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x00000000, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,01e0 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 10de,01eb card 1462,5700 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:2: chip 10de,01ee card 1462,5700 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 10de,01ed card 1462,5700 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:4: chip 10de,01ec card 1462,5700 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:5: chip 10de,01ef card 1462,5700 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,0060 card 1462,5700 rev a3 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,0064 card 1462,5700 rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,0067 card 1462,5700 rev a3 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,0067 card 1462,5700 rev a3 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:2: chip 10de,0068 card 1462,5700 rev a3 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 10de,0066 card 1462,570c rev a1 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 10de,006a card 1462,5700 rev a1 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,006c card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,0065 card 1462,5700 rev a2 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 10de,01e8 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 10de,0342 card 107d,2983 rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:8:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe5ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(2:0:0) nVidia Corporation GeForce FX 5700 rev 161, Mem @ 0xe4000000/24, 0xd0000000/28

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xe3ffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xe6002000 - 0xe6002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe6001000 - 0xe6001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xe6005000 - 0xe6005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe6004000 - 0xe6004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [6] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xe6002000 - 0xe6002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe6001000 - 0xe6001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xe6005000 - 0xe6005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe6004000 - 0xe6004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [6] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe6002000 - 0xe6002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe6001000 - 0xe6001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe6005000 - 0xe6005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe6004000 - 0xe6004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [11] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "fbdevhw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libfbdevhw.a

(II) Module fbdevhw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 0.0.2

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6111

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/librecord.a

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "nv"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nv_drv.o

(II) Module nv: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.1

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NV: driver for NVIDIA chipsets: RIVA 128, RIVA TNT, RIVA TNT2,

   Unknown TNT2, Vanta, RIVA TNT2 Ultra, RIVA TNT2 Model 64,

   Aladdin TNT2, GeForce 256, GeForce DDR, Quadro, GeForce2 MX/MX 400,

   GeForce2 MX 100/200, GeForce2 Go, Quadro2 MXR/EX/Go,

   GeForce2 Integrated GPU, GeForce2 GTS, GeForce2 Ti, GeForce2 Ultra,

   Quadro2 Pro, GeForce4 MX 460, GeForce4 MX 440, GeForce4 MX 420,

   GeForce4 MX 440-SE, GeForce4 440 Go, GeForce4 420 Go,

   GeForce4 420 Go 32M, GeForce4 460 Go, GeForce4 440 Go 64M,

   GeForce4 410 Go 16M, Quadro4 500 GoGL, Quadro4 550 XGL, Quadro4 NVS,

   GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X, GeForce4 MX 440SE with AGP8X,

   GeForce4 MX 420 with AGP8X, GeForce4 448 Go, GeForce4 488 Go,

   Quadro4 580 XGL, Quadro4 280 NVS, Quadro4 380 XGL,

   GeForce4 MX Integrated GPU, GeForce3, GeForce3 Ti 200,

   GeForce3 Ti 500, Quadro DCC, GeForce4 Ti 4600, GeForce4 Ti 4400,

   0x0252, GeForce4 Ti 4200, Quadro4 900 XGL, Quadro4 750 XGL,

   Quadro4 700 XGL, GeForce4 Ti 4800, GeForce4 Ti 4200 with AGP8X,

   GeForce4 Ti 4800 SE, GeForce4 4200 Go, Quadro4 700 GoGL,

   Quadro4 980 XGL, Quadro4 780 XGL, GeForce FX 5800 Ultra,

   GeForce FX 5800, Quadro FX 2000, Quadro FX 1000,

   GeForce FX 5600 Ultra, GeForce FX 5600, 0x0313, GeForce FX 5600SE,

   0x0316, 0x0317, GeForce FX Go5600, GeForce FX Go5650,

   Quadro FX Go700, 0x031D, 0x031E, 0x031F, GeForce FX 5200,

   GeForce FX 5200 Ultra, GeForce FX 5200, GeForce FX 5200SE,

   GeForce FX Go5200, GeForce FX Go5250, GeForce FX Go5200 32M/64M,

   0x0329, Quadro NVS 280 PCI, Quadro FX 500, GeForce FX Go5300,

   GeForce FX Go5100, 0x032F, GeForce FX 5900 Ultra, GeForce FX 5900,

   GeForce FX 5900XT, GeForce FX 5950 Ultra, 0x0334, Quadro FX 3000,

   GeForce FX 5700 Ultra, GeForce FX 5700, GeForce FX 5700LE,

   GeForce FX 5700VE, 0x0345, GeForce FX Go5700, GeForce FX Go5700,

   0x0349, 0x034B, Quadro FX Go1000, Quadro FX 1100, 0x034F

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 02:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset GeForce FX 5700 found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe6002000 - 0xe6002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe6001000 - 0xe6001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe6005000 - 0xe6005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe6004000 - 0xe6004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [11] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe6002000 - 0xe6002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe6001000 - 0xe6001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe6005000 - 0xe6005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe6004000 - 0xe6004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [11] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [14] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [15] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [24] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) NV(0): Initializing int10

(II) NV(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) NV(0): Chipset: "GeForce FX 5700"

(**) NV(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NV(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NV(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(==) NV(0): Using HW cursor

(--) NV(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD0000000

(--) NV(0): MMIO registers at 0xE4000000

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) NV(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) NV(0): Probing for analog device on output A...

(--) NV(0):   ...can't find one

(II) NV(0): Probing for analog device on output B...

(--) NV(0):   ...found one

(II) NV(0): Probing for EDID on I2C bus A...

(II) NV(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) NV(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) NV(0):   ... none found

(II) NV(0): Probing for EDID on I2C bus B...

(II) NV(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) NV(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(--) NV(0): DDC detected a CRT:

(II) NV(0): Manufacturer: PTS  Model: 304  Serial#: 165628

(II) NV(0): Year: 2002  Week: 52

(II) NV(0): EDID Version: 1.1

(II) NV(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.300 V

(II) NV(0): Sync:  Separate

(II) NV(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 32  vert.: 24

(II) NV(0): Gamma: 1.27

(II) NV(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) NV(0): redX: 0.618 redY: 0.349   greenX: 0.280 greenY: 0.605

(II) NV(0): blueX: 0.152 blueY: 0.063   whiteX: 0.281 whiteY: 0.310

(II) NV(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) NV(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) NV(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) NV(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) NV(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) NV(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) NV(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) NV(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) NV(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) NV(0): #0: hsize: 640  vsize 480  refresh: 85  vid: 22833

(II) NV(0): #2: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 85  vid: 22853

(II) NV(0): #3: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 100  vid: 26693

(II) NV(0): #4: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 85  vid: 22881

(II) NV(0): #5: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) NV(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) NV(0): clock: 40.5 MHz   Image Size:  310 x 230 mm

(II) NV(0): h_active: 640  h_sync: 656  h_sync_end 720 h_blank_end 800 h_border: 0

(II) NV(0): v_active: 480  v_sync: 481  v_sync_end 484 v_blanking: 506 v_border: 0

(II) NV(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) NV(0): clock: 56.2 MHz   Image Size:  270 x 200 mm

(II) NV(0): h_active: 800  h_sync: 832  h_sync_end 896 h_blank_end 1048 h_border: 0

(II) NV(0): v_active: 600  v_sync: 601  v_sync_end 604 v_blanking: 631 v_border: 0

(II) NV(0): Ranges: V min: 50  V max: 160 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 70 kHz, PixClock max 110 MHz

(II) NV(0):  faqj2c0165628

(--) NV(0): CRTC 0 appears to have a CRT attached

(II) NV(0): Using CRT on CRTC 0

(--) NV(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kBytes

(==) NV(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(WW) NV(0): config file hsync range 30-75kHz not within DDC hsync ranges.

(II) NV(0): Monitor0: Using hsync range of 30.00-75.00 kHz

(II) NV(0): Monitor0: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-160.00 Hz

(II) NV(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 400.00 MHz

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1600x1200,Monitor0) mode clock 162MHz exceeds DDC maximum 110MHz

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1400x1050,Monitor0) mode clock 122MHz exceeds DDC maximum 110MHz

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(--) NV(0): Virtual size is 1280x1024 (pitch 1280)

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1024x768"   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"   56.30  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1280x960"  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1152x864"  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "1152x768": 65.0 MHz, 44.2 kHz, 54.8 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1152x768"   65.00  1152 1178 1314 1472  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 44.9 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 87.1 Hz (I)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1024x768"   44.90  1024 1032 1208 1264  768 768 776 817 interlace +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "832x624"   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "800x600": 81.0 MHz, 75.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"   81.00  800 832 928 1080  600 600 602 625 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "700x525": 61.0 MHz, 64.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "700x525"   61.00  700 744 820 940  525 526 532 541 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "640x512": 54.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x512"   54.00  640 664 720 844  512 512 514 533 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x480"   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "640x480": 54.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x480"   54.00  640 688 744 900  480 480 482 500 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "720x400": 35.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "720x400"   35.50  720 756 828 936  400 401 404 446 -hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "640x400": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x400"   31.50  640 672 736 832  400 401 404 445 -hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "576x432": 54.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "576x432"   54.00  576 608 672 800  432 432 434 450 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "640x350": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x350"   31.50  640 672 736 832  350 382 385 445 +hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "576x384": 32.5 MHz, 44.2 kHz, 54.8 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "576x384"   32.50  576 589 657 736  384 385 388 403 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "512x384": 47.2 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "512x384"   47.25  512 536 584 688  384 384 386 404 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "512x384": 39.4 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "512x384"   39.40  512 520 568 656  384 384 386 400 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "512x384": 37.5 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "512x384"   37.50  512 524 592 664  384 385 388 403 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "512x384"   32.50  512 524 592 672  384 385 388 403 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "512x384": 22.4 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 87.1 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "512x384"   22.45  512 516 604 632  384 384 388 409 interlace doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "416x312"   28.64  416 432 464 576  312 312 314 333 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "400x300": 28.1 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "400x300"   28.15  400 416 448 524  300 300 302 315 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "400x300"   24.75  400 408 448 528  300 300 302 312 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "400x300": 25.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "400x300"   25.00  400 428 488 520  300 318 321 333 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "400x300"   20.00  400 420 484 528  300 300 302 314 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "400x300"   18.00  400 412 448 512  300 300 301 312 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "320x240": 18.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.2 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "320x240"   18.00  320 348 376 416  240 240 242 254 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "320x240"   15.75  320 328 360 420  240 240 242 250 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "320x240"   15.75  320 332 352 416  240 244 245 260 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "320x240"   12.60  320 328 376 400  240 245 246 262 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "360x200": 17.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "360x200"   17.75  360 378 414 468  200 200 202 223 doublescan -hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "320x200": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "320x200"   15.75  320 336 368 416  200 200 202 222 doublescan -hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "320x175": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "320x175"   15.75  320 336 368 416  175 191 192 222 doublescan +hsync -vsync

(--) NV(0): Display dimensions: (320, 240) mm

(--) NV(0): DPI set to (101, 108)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe6002000 - 0xe6002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe6001000 - 0xe6001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe60000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe6005000 - 0xe6005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xe6004000 - 0xe6004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [13] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [16] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [17] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [26] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(WW) NV(0): Failed to set up write-combining range (0xd0000000,0x8000000)

(II) NV(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

   Solid Lines

   Scanline Image Writes

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      32 128x128 slots

      32 256x256 slots

      16 512x512 slots

(==) NV(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NV(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) NV(0): DPMS enabled

(==) RandR enabled

Symbol __glXActiveScreens from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXActiveScreens from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a is unresolved!

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (NVIDIA X driver not found)

(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons" "yes"

(**) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 5

(II) Keyboard "Keyboard0" handled by legacy driver

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element unix/:7100, removing from list!

Fatal server error:

could not open default font 'fixed'

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

```

----------

## sireyessire

tu as pas installé les extensions glx

```
emerge nvidia-glx
```

 :Exclamation:  il faut la même version que les nvidia-kernel donc s'il est en ~x86, tu dois mettre l'autre aussi

et repasse en nvidia

ou alors tu fais un 

```
opengl-update xorg
```

 ou xfree je sais plus, j'utilise ceux de nvidia

ps poste pas tout l'output de xorg, juste là autour des  (EE)

----------

## Eladamri

bon j arrete de faire des essai en esseyant toutes les config possible rien ne marche 

mais j ai toujours les même ligne qui revienne quasiment a chaque foi

```
Could not init font path element unix/:7100, removing from list! 

Fatal server error: 

could not open default font 'fixed' 
```

Sa veut dire quoi?

----------

## sireyessire

non mais choisis une orientation: drivers nvidia ou nv après tu t'y tiens c tout!

si c'est nv alors oublie les nvidia-kernel et nvidia-glx et c un opengl-update de xorg

sinon c les 2 trucs nvidia et opengl-update nvidia.

et dans tous les cas pas de 32 bits

quant à ton message là je sais pas

[EDIT] il doit pas trouver le répertoire des fonts non?

----------

## Eladamri

On règle le problème comment?

----------

## bosozoku

Bah oui il a utilisé le fichier de config de fedora...

Je t'ai dis de partir à 0 avec /usr/X11R6/bin/xorgcfg -textmode

----------

## robinhood

essai 

```
FontPath        "unix/:-1" 
```

 dans ton xorg.conf a la place de   

```
 FontPath     "unix/:7100"
```

si ça ne passe pas laisse 

```
FontPath        "unix/:-1" 
```

 et 

fait un 

```
rc-update add xfs default

/etc/init.d/xfs start

startx

```

----------

## Eladamri

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Bah oui il a utilisé le fichier de config de fedora...
> 
> Je t'ai dis de partir à 0 avec /usr/X11R6/bin/xorgcfg -textmode

 

j ai fai ce que tu m a di sa fait toujours pareil  :Sad: 

@ronbinhood >>

je vai aller essayer

----------

## Eladamri

C'est bon Xorg c'est lancé   :Very Happy: 

je l ai configuré via

/usr/X11R6/bin/xorgcfg

----------

## bosozoku

Aah bien joué ! 

C'était quoi le problème alors ?

----------

## Eladamri

je sais pas....

j ai lancé xorgcfg -textmode puis j ai configuré au mieux et puis Xorg a démaré  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bosozoku

Ah je t'avais bien dis lol, c'est le meilleur outil ce petit la  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Eladamri

Merci a toi et aux autre qui m'on aidé dans ce thread  :Smile: 

----------

